

China Survey: Prostitutes more trustworthy than government officials - cwan
http://www.chinaeconomicreview.com/dailybriefing/2009_08_05/Survey:_Prostitutes_more_trustworthy_than_government_officials.html

======
jacquesm
Probably the same the world over, and not China specific.

~~~
yannis
Probably true all over the world and with sex workers there is the additional
advantage of you standing a chance of getting your money's worth!

